# Red VT spawn



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well Fireball my HM 'Apache' will hopefully spawn with my red VT girl I started conditioning them today and Im gonna put thme in the tank in two weeks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds good!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish! Good luck with them.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

